# SIM 180 vs Porsche 997 Turbo Cabrio.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all........:wave:

This detail was a pleasure and mainly because of the etho's behind the car itself..........:thumb:

The Porsche is owned my Tom's father and he uses it pretty much every day, normally I would worry about detailing a daily such as this as I am sure some of you will know a daily get's well used and in some cases mis-treated.......not the case with this one.........

Tom informed me that he washes the car and judging by the condition of his Golf I am please to report the Porsche's paintwork had very little in the way of marks on it, just like Tom's Golf as seen in the link below:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201960

That aside the Porsche still needed some TLC and on arrival the car looked as follows:













































































































As you can see it looks pretty tidy........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

So first wheel off and onto the RiMat:



















Rinsing first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Megs Wash Mitt:










Rinsed:










Iron X applied:










Rinsed again and then flipped over to the front:










Out with the Wheel Mitt:










APC worked in with the Wheel Mitt:










Then rinsed:










Jules took over and dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Then for some product placement shots, some CG Jetseal 109 was applied via and Applicator Pad:










This was then buffed off:










Meanwhile I was working on the wheel arch that looked as follows:










Rinsed and Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Vikan Arch Brush:










Calipers aggitated with a Vikan Arch Brush and the AG Wheel brush:



















Rinsed to leave the following:










While I finished the other wheels off Jules cracked on with Henry and the deep pile Porsche mats:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Looking as follows:










Roof to be attended too first after a rinse down with an application of some 303 Roof Cleaner:










Aggitated with the AG Sponge:



















Then rinsed:










Next up the car was foamed:




























Some of the smaller intricate areas were attended too with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:




























This was then rinsed and re-foamed, Jules then washed the car using the 2BM - Wash Bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Rinse Bucket:










This process was completed over the whole car and then rinsed.

The car was then clayed using some Elite Fine Poly Yellow Clay and some Megs Last Touch as lube:



















The car was then rinsed again:




























Megs Last Touch was then applied:










Showing some good signs of protection:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















Jules then set about working with Henry on the interior:










Jules also used the following products:










I taped up the car with some 3M 3434 tape ready for polishing..........:buffer:

Starting on the rear end the paintwork looked as follows:



















After a few passes with the 3M Finishing Pad and some Megs 205 the areas looked as follows:



















Jules was at this point getting stuck in on the inside:



















As I stated at the beginning of this thread, the car had been well looked after, take the driver's side door for example:










Nothing.........:doublesho

Granted a few marks lower down:










No problem though with a bit of refining:



















Leaving the following:










Wing mirror had a few marks - Before:










After:










Also some damage on the Rear Arch - Before:



















After:



















Again lower down on the front wing - Before:










After:










Also on the bumper - Before:










After:










And as stated the bonnet was also in great condition:










A real credit to Tom and his wash process.........:thumb:

Jules at this point was working on the Engine Bay with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










The exhausts were hit with some Autosol and Wirewool but we forgot the after pics so only a before:










Moving the car back outside it looked as follows:










Rinsed down:




























Megs Last Touch applied:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Megs Hyper Dressing was applied to the arches and external trim:










Then vacced the roof:










I then 303 Fabric Guarded the roof:










Knowing that access behind the glass in the roof was diffcult we rolled down the roof at this point and Fibre Brighted a few areas:










Some areas required some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:



















With some different height settings of the roof we got in with Henry:



















Sealant choice would be Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by some Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by the Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray:










All glass was cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner and a Glass Cleaning Cloth:










Small clean up job on the driver's door lock - Before:










After:










Finally some AS Highstyle applied to the tyres via a brush:










*The Results:*




























































































































































































































































































































Massive thanks to Jules for making it a fun day, we do have a laugh and she is great at making tea as well.............

Worth pointing out that the condition of this Porsche made the detail really enjoyable, it was great to see one being washed safely and all credit to Tom for his efforts.........:thumb:

As always for me the Porsche body lines are great to work with and I am a big fan of the 911, even more so as I am currently working with Porsche on their forthcoming 918 Spyder........:car:

More VAG metal to come later on........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good....very rare to see before shots looking so free of swirls!

The light switch looks straight out the VAG parts bin mind you! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work as always Simon, got to love a well finished Basalt Black :thumb:

Not too sure on the 'Man @ Burton's' pose with that wheel mit though


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Cracking job and writeup as always Simon and Jules

It must be strange to have so little correction work to do, a testament to the owner obviously cherishing that delightful car.

Thanks for sharing with us

All the Best
Chris


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Great work as always Simon, got to love a well finished Basalt Black :thumb:
> 
> Not too sure on the 'Man @ Burton's' pose with that wheel mit though


Those of us of a certain age would have said 'Man at C&A'

You must be a young'un!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job mate


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb detail as per usual. But keep an eye on that Henry as he's sneaking a cheeky look at Jules' bum.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job you do as allways...very nice car too...


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work as always


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Superb detail as per usual. But keep an eye on that Henry as he's sneaking a cheeky look at Jules' bum.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I swear those henry's have a mind of their own:lol: Mine does!!
> ...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Finally some AS Highstyle applied to the tyres via a brush:


this is something my GF would never do :lol:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> this is something my GF would never do :lol:


whats that? have a thong half way up her **** crack? :lol:

Daz.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work si  looks very tidy great work by the pair off u


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

great job as always hope i can get to that level one day


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Like always - Bakers jobs is perfect


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> whats that? have a thong half way up her **** crack? :lol:
> 
> Daz.


NOOOOOOO!!!!! You can't say that:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> whats that? have a thong half way up her **** crack? :lol:
> 
> Daz.


i was not even thinking/seeing that :lol: now you highlight it :lol: the tyre dressing :lol:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> i was not even thinking/seeing that :lol: now you highlight it :lol: the tyre dressing :lol:


Theres no need to lie mate,

Enjoyed the read btw, missed that part out when seeing the comments.

Daz :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> Theres no need to lie mate,
> 
> Enjoyed the read btw, missed that part out when seeing the comments.
> 
> Daz :thumb:


i was not lying!


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

great work mate, as always, top car too. 

you ever tried the AG wheel brush on alloys before?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work as usual Simon - are those the 3m earplugs you have? ive got a pair on the way from CYC with a new rotary, wondered what your thoughts are on them?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Si..

Nice turn around..

Nice write up..

Nice assistant..

Funky glasses..

Bloody awful interior..

..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense work as always, Baker.

Looking forward to more from you soon mate.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good....very rare to see before shots looking so free of swirls!
> 
> The light switch looks straight out the VAG parts bin mind you! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Very rare mate, I was very suprised but a joy to work on in the end, as for the light switch, keep stum you...........:lol:



slrestoration said:


> Great work as always Simon, got to love a well finished Basalt Black :thumb:
> 
> Not too sure on the 'Man @ Burton's' pose with that wheel mit though


Never shop at Burton's but that comment made me laugh Nick........



Tiptronic said:


> Cracking job and writeup as always Simon and Jules
> 
> It must be strange to have so little correction work to do, a testament to the owner obviously cherishing that delightful car.
> 
> ...


Serious delight Chris and a rare treat, thanks for the comment as always..........:wave:



Tiptronic said:


> Those of us of a certain age would have said 'Man at C&A'
> 
> You must be a young'un!


Nah, Nick's an old'un.........



hotwaxxx said:


> Superb detail as per usual. But keep an eye on that Henry as he's sneaking a cheeky look at Jules' bum.


When I was uploading this pic I was thinking someone would spot this..........:thumb:



Planet Man said:


> I swear those henry's have a mind of their own:lol: Mine does!!
> 
> Great work yet again:thumb: Crackin motor to work on I would imagine.


I have a soft spot for the Porker's, such nice lines to work on, RiMat still working well for me Kev, would be lost without it.........:thumb:



kenny_boon said:


> great work mate, as always, top car too.
> 
> you ever tried the AG wheel brush on alloys before?


For me it's a little too stiff for wheels, would rather use a Detailer Brush or a Wheel Mitt, great for the stubborn dirt in calipers for me.........



-Kev- said:


> cracking work as usual Simon - are those the 3m earplugs you have? ive got a pair on the way from CYC with a new rotary, wondered what your thoughts are on them?


3M Goggles and Ear Plugs from PB, been meaning to get them for a while now and have to say the Ear Plugs are spot on, goggles are good as well and saves me wearing my Oakleys..........:thumb:



qstix said:


> Si..
> 
> Nice turn around..
> 
> ...


Nice one Rob, that made me laugh.........:wave:



gally said:


> Immense work as always, Baker.
> 
> Looking forward to more from you soon mate.


Will be working on something with a Blue Oval badge soon Gally, here's hoping I can turn it around, something old school as well but before that you might like my next thread to come, R8 V10...........:car:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm semi mate! 

Write ups look fantastic aswell mate.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Good work Simon, lovely car, but that interior :doublesho


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, another enjoyable read and loads of pics too, great :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice work & write up, Baker21 

Not over keen on the interior but thats a very nice looking motor. Good to see it being taken care of too


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking schweet! 

I noticed a few people with these ear plugs, do you think they make a big difference ? 

The blackfire kit is looking good really wish I opted for this at one point.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work as always... love it!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up as always Simon.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work fella's :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Looking schweet!
> 
> I noticed a few people with these ear plugs, do you think they make a big difference ?
> 
> The blackfire kit is looking good really wish I opted for this at one point.


I have noticed over time that the rotary can get on your nerves in terms of noise so these plugs really work well, not expensive but for me an essential piece if kit to use from now on


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as usual


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Great write up and result!


----------

